# Any update on the Seafrance strike



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

There doesn't appear to be much on the news channels, TV or web , regarding the strike. I was wondering if anyone has any updates. Someone was travelling this Friday (sorry, but the member's name escapes me). Have you been given any alternative travelling arrangements. We are due to sail next Wednesday (19th).

Kind regards

Tim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tim
That was probably me  . I phoned them this morning, they said that you should turn up about an hour before your booked sailing - they are diverting "leisure" traffic (presumably not freight) to Eurotunnel at the moment, so I presume they give you a voucher at their check-in & you then go up the M20 to the eurotunnel terminal. I had thought that if they were going to divert us to P&O or Norfolkline that I would suggest they move the booking to April (after all it would save them paying their competitors!), especially in view of the weather! Tunnel is fine with me!
This is what is on the website:- 

"Travel Disruption

SeaFrance regrets to inform you that due to industrial action by Officers, all crossings are currently suspended. Passengers booked to travel in the next 48 hours are requested to call SeaFrance on 0871 22 22 500 for details"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Only what's on their website, Tim 

_Travel Disruption

SeaFrance regrets to inform you that due to industrial action by Officers, all crossings are currently suspended. Passengers booked to travel in the next 48 hours are requested to call SeaFrance on 0871 22 22 500 for details._

Gerald

_Edit: also :: here :: - SeaFrance says it is booking passengers onto crossings with other ferry operators at the port of Dover. Only SeaFrance ferries are affected by the strike action but passengers travelling with other ferry operators are also advised to check that their ferry is not disrupted._


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Mike.

I now recall it was you. Yes, I saw that on the website. We're still hopeful that this dispute will be resolved but those hopes are faing a little. IWe will keep our fingers crossed for you. I hope you get sorted out, one way or another. There doesn't appear to be much publicity on this issue.

Tim


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi 
I used them last week coming back and they put my on a PO ferry the next day a tugger i met was transferred to the tunnel so no worries


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

timbop37 said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> I now recall it was you. Yes, I saw that on the website. We're still hopeful that this dispute will be resolved but those hopes are faing a little. IWe will keep our fingers crossed for you. I hope you get sorted out, one way or another. There doesn't appear to be much publicity on this issue.
> 
> Tim


Yes, thanks Tim. Even the reports on BBC Kent web site seem to have dried up. I'll call again in the morning & report back; we're travelling down to Dover tomorrow evening, and will be parked up on Marine Parade - our crossing is at 8:00am.
:roll:


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Seafrance*

Hi Tim.
We came back last Monday (a month early!) and upon arrival at the Seafrance office in Calais were promptly (& without any charges for the earlier return!!) given a voucher and told to drive straight to the P&O check-in.
Absolutely thrilled at the organisation of an alternative without any fuss!
Hope this helps  
Catherine


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I phoned SF this morning- no change. I asked whether there is likely to be a delay because it's only a weekend hop, she said that the longest delay has been 2 hours; normally it's been fairly quick.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Strike*

 I have just checked the Seafrance website and HURRAH the Officers have agreed a deal - they get more money, can work three days in a row instead of two, and live more than two miles away from the Port of Calais!!

They will be back to normal ferrying tomorrow.

Sundial


----------

